# So anyone here from CT/ MASS / RI / NY around next week?? (forum meeting)



## paulfern (Jan 20, 2003)

Some people on the TDIF are arranging a small get together in Waterbury and thought I would ask around one of my favorite forums.
Oh Yes I will attend and will bring some others from over here in Luxembourg as well.








Peter and I are doing pretty much some of the rounding up.
see the link below ...hope to see some of you there.
http://www.tdif.com/phpBB2/vie...#7954


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: So anyone here from CT/ MASS / RI / NY around next week?? (paulfern)*

Hey, I sometimes check the audi vwvortex posts. I would be interested in meeting up with you guys and other audi fans from the tri-state. If you could keep this post updated with time and place that would be great. Thanks- Mike


----------



## paulfern (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: So anyone here from CT/ MASS / RI / NY around next week?? (schnell20v)*

Hey great ...just follow the link to the forum which is tracking this.
We have now 4 peopel from Europe confirmed coming.








Hope to see you there.


----------

